# simese+tan hooded=black and brown hooded?



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

to make this clear this was an accidental litter i don't know exactly what happened but i know who the parents of these babies are so please don't yell at me.
i was just wondering how often it happens or why it happens, that my Siamese momma rat had babies with a tan hooded (the both have red yes too) and all the babies are brown hooded except 2 that are black hooded and they all have black eyes.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

The tan rat doesn't carry the gene for siamese, and the siamese doesn't carry the gene for tan. This would result in a litter of agouti berkshires and black berkshires. The siamese is probably also a berkshire which would make all the babies black and agouti hoodies. 

Clear as mud?


----------

